# Exel sheet for manhall calculation



## م سعيد2000 (5 سبتمبر 2018)

ملف اكسيل لحساب المناهيل لنظام الصرف الصحى ممتاز 
MANHOLES CALCULATOR.xlsx - 20 KB


----------



## silver star (15 نوفمبر 2018)

لا يمكن تحميل الملف الا اذا كان الشخص الذي يحمل لديه حساب على الموقع.
This file is available for Premium Users only.


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (20 يناير 2019)

الرابط لايعمل هل ممكن اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

